# Phenix UMBX blue and gold



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Built this for a friend of mine for Christmas. 6'6" UMBX with Fuji KW and KT guides. Turned the grip from a solid block of EVA, and used a Fuji SK spilt seat. Did the blue JT dragon scale in the split grip and just kept the guide wraps simple. Came out pretty nice.


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Smooth as silk J. That real seat to rod transition is flawless.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Sharp build!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Man that just look lite, great job..


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!! All of y'all do such awesome work!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice build.


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

As always nice work Jay.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very sharp looking work Jay! great job!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Everything looks very sharp and clean. Very nice.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice looking rod and great job on the finish.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Sweetness!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

CoastalBent said:


> Sweetness!!!


 x2!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Real clean, good build.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Goags said:


> x2!


X3


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic. Nice work!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments fellows. It means a lot.



DPFISHERMAN said:


> Man that just look lite, great job..


You made me curious since I didn't build this for weight. Just set it on the scale and it came in at 3.15oz. I know it's just 6'6", but that's not bad with non-titanium non-micro guides KWAG10, 8, then KTAG6 to the tip. and all the thread and finish in the grip and seat area.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Jay for the weight of it. It just looks so clean that it had to we lite too. Again great build.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice work, I like your choice of colors.

jeremy


----------



## tex prowler (Feb 1, 2013)

just awesome, you guys really inspire me to try building my own rods to give to friends. and some for myself.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Beautiful Jay! Nice work on the photos and everything is smooooooth.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks again guys. For anybody thinking they want to try building a rod, go for it. I've been doing it for less than two years and haven't been able to spend a lot of time with it. If I can do it, anybody can.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Plum Purrrrrty....!


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Plain sweetness !!!!!


----------

